# Any Reports for S. Jersey?



## FunnyFishMan (Nov 19, 2004)

Anyone been out fishing this week? I'm heading down tonight, hopefully the weather will break. Any info will gladly be accepted!!!!!


----------



## dickyboy77 (Dec 30, 2002)

*fish at LBI*

got a report from fisherman's headquaters that there are bass being caught off the beach. hit or miss though.
db77


----------

